# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Precio del kilo de huevo bajó 8.5% a nivel mayorista

## Bruno Cillóniz

*· Manzana, uva y sandía ingresaron en grandes volúmenes al mercado mayorista de Lima.* *· Menor oferta de papaya provoca alza en su precio por problemas de transporte en la carretera Jorge Basadre.*  
Otra buena noticia para las amas de casa de la capital. El precio del huevo pardo en los centros de acopio de Lima bajó hoy 8.5% respecto a ayer y se vendió en promedio a S/. 3.75 el kilo, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura. Ayer, el kilo de huevo al por mayor se vendía a S/. 4.10 en promedio. 
Entretanto, según reportó el Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios (SISAP) del MINAG, la mayoría de frutas mantuvo sus precios estables hoy en el Mercado Mayorista Nº 2. En cuanto al abastecimiento, ingresaron 1,950 toneladas, cantidad 5% mayor al promedio de los cuatro últimos jueves. 
Las frutas que ingresaron en mayores volúmenes son la manzana, en sus variedades israel, de agua y delicia (de Cañete); la uva lavallet y red globe (de Cañete, Chincha, Pisco e Ica); el membrillo (de Huarochirí); la sandía, fruta que está en plena temporada y cuyo precio bajó 7.7% (de Chimbote, Casma, Barranca y Huaura); y el pepino melón (de Barranca, Huaura, Huaral y Cañete). 
No obstante, la papaya subió de precio por menor oferta (de S/. 1.92 a S/. 2.17 el kilo), debido a los huaycos que afectaron el tránsito en la carretera Federico Basadre (zona de Selva), que une las zonas productoras de papaya con los diferentes mercados del país.   *Precios a la baja y mayor abastecimiento* 
Al Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 (La Parada) ingresaron hoy 3,638 toneladas de productos del agro, cantidad superior en 26% respecto al promedio de los últimos cuatro jueves. 
La demanda fue alta en comparación a jueves anteriores, ya que además de los comerciantes minoristas de Lima metropolitana hubo una importante presencia de comerciantes de otros departamentos del país, principalmente de aquellos aledaños a la capital. 
En relación con los precios, como consecuencia de la mayor oferta continúan en descenso la yuca amarilla (de S/. 1.05 a S/. 0.95), el choclo pardo (de S/. 1.69 a S/. 1.54 el kilo), la arveja verde serrana (de S/. 1.38 a S/. 1.24), la arveja verde americana (de S/. 1.85 a S/. 1.55), y el haba verde serrana (de S/. 1.08 a S/. 093). También bajó el precio de la papa amarilla (de S/.1.27 a S/. 1.23) y de la papa canchan (de S/. 1.32 a S/.1.25), entre otros. 
Permanecen estables los precios de la papa perricholi, camote amarillo, olluco largo, cebolla cabeza roja, tomate marzano, fresa, mango, manzana, melón, palta, entre otros. Y por mayor demanda subieron los precios del ajo criollo, ajo morado, zapallo macre y vainita seda. Igualmente, por efecto de la mayor demanda, el precio del kilo de pollo en pie en los centros de acopio se elevó de S/.3.98 a S/.4.08.   *Información de precios*  
El Ministerio de Agricultura ha implementado desde el año pasado un monitoreo permanente de precios a nivel nacional de los productos agropecuarios que ingresan a las capitales de los departamentos, a través del SISAP. 
Ingresando al portal www.portalagrario.gob.pe los productores agrarios y consumidores pueden conocer diariamente las fluctuaciones de los precios y el nivel de abastecimiento de los productos. Incluso existen boletines diarios especializados como el del pollo y de la papa, que permiten monitorear sus precios los 365 días del año. Asimismo, el MINAG publica el denominado Semáforo de Precios, que alerta los márgenes de comercialización entre los mercados mayoristas y los mercados minoristas.  *Fuente:* *www.minag.gob.pe** (o8/01/09)*Temas similares: EL AZÚCAR: ¿Subió o bajó de precio? Pollo se vende a S/. 4.70 y precio del huevo baja en centros de acopio de Lima Pollo baja de precio y se vende hasta en S/ 4.15 en mercado mayorista La Parada Precio del pollo bajó hoy en S/. 0.20 en centros de acopio de la capital Choclo, camote y papa bajan de precio en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

----------

